# f450 for lease in SE MICHIGAN



## delong17

Hey Guys, 
I just wanted to see if anyone is interested in leasing out my f450 dump truck for plowing this year. Its a 2002 with the 7.3L and has a 2009 9'6" Western MVP that works amazing, just got it tuned up and is ready to go.

Picture attached was after i washed it today and before i installed the decals and snow deflector. All maintenance was done in the last two weeks(all fresh fluids, brakes, starter, glow plugs and relays, new batteries, fuel filter and fuel pump. Its ready to go for winter. Starts right up. )

Im looking to get $1500 monthly plus .25 per mile but i would really be open to all offers as it is just going to sit for the next four months in my garage. 

PM me with any questions. I know its late in the season but if your looking for a great looking, reliable f450 this is the one you want. 

Compare Prices to skids @$2900 per month, Back hoes @ $3750 per month, and wheel loaders @ $4,500 per month rental. You cant beat 1500 per month, dont worry about a car payment for 12 months, lease mine for 3-4 and be done with it.


Thanks,
Jason


----------



## delong17

Here is the picture of the truck.


----------



## snowguys

Salt spreader?


----------



## delong17

snowguys;1369711 said:


> Salt spreader?


I have one but dont use it because it is broken and i have no use for it anyways. Hence the reason i am looking to put this truck to work. ITs a 2006 Western Ice Breaker 2 yard v box with a 6.5hp gas engine. Needs a new drop spinner and housing for the salt to drop onto the spinner, the whole back box that mounts to the actual v box was ran over by a skid the day i bought the truck.


----------



## cmo18

very interesting proposition....just curious, are you going to cover break downs?


----------



## delong17

Yes anything major i will cover, also, i am covering insurance and plates. Maintenance is to be done by leasee(oil, washing, cleaning, and filling up)


----------



## sle

Wow, I'm sorry but your nuts to let a complete jacka$$ cough cough I mean a stranger 
operate your truck without any supervision. You can expect body damage and mechanical
problems.
Make sure you take allot of pics cause you vehicle will never look the same.


----------



## mikeitu7

Free Bump. Nice looking truck, wish I had work for it I would even use it in the summer just so I can look good with my maintenance crew. LOL.


----------



## delong17

Thanks for the kind words. I know its a gamble to have someone else drive it but its not going to be used on residential (i would think) if someone leased. So im not sure how it could have body damage,with a plow on the front and the solid metal chassis and frame on the back. The lights are like daytime at night as well also.

I dont think a deal will even fall through, so i'll have the winter to keep it in the heated garage, and make it look brand new inside and out now.


----------



## MatthewG

Nice truck and good business thinking...


----------



## donleybrent

Is this the DeLong from Beaverton?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

sle;1374072 said:


> Wow, I'm sorry but your nuts to let a complete jacka$$ cough cough I mean a stranger
> operate your truck without any supervision. You can expect body damage and mechanical
> problems.
> Make sure you take allot of pics cause you vehicle will never look the same.


Maybe its just me, but i drive other peoples stuff whether it be trucks, cars, sleds, jet skis ect nicer then if it were my own. nothing more embarassing to me then breaking something that isn't yours.


----------



## plowingkid35

interested in selling instead??


----------

